# Aquarium / Fish Tank Plants - Suggestions



## edo100 (Aug 13, 2010)

I would like to add some plants to my two tanks.

Any suggestions? I need to do a setup for a 30g and a 10g.

I like star grass, java fern, and amazon sword. If you have any suggestions on plants, let me know, and where they should be placed in the aquarium foreground/background, height level ground/low/mid/high.

If you have any free or cheap plants please send me a message.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It depends on how much light you have. Java fern will do well under lower light conditions. Amazon swords need more light than that. I've never grown star grass, but I think it needs relatively high light levels to grow well.

This thread really should be in the planted tank forum. If you go there, you'll see a sticky post by Darkblade with some introductory info about planted tanks.


----------

